# Reinhard Bischoff



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I just read the May-June GR News, From The Archives article on Reinhard Bischof. Very interesting article and to think I wasn't going to read it. 

I found his history in the breed and his comments on breeding and the breed standard very fascinating. Also the brief discussion on WC and WCX was informative.

Take a look if you haven't already done so.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for brining this up! I did skim it, I'm saving the real reading for this weekend. It is amazing how much drift we have seen in how golden retrievers are shown in the ring. I'm talking just in how they are stacked and how they are groomed. Then onto how they actually conform to the standard versus now. We have moved so far off the mark, how will we ever move back to that point? So many breeds are in the same place we are now. Spaniels, labs, pointers, setters, etc. All have such huge distances between field and show. The photos with the article are very helpful for showing those differences from today.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I also hope that you noticed that he alluded to the natural talent of the dog vs. trained behavior and handling.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

It's a long article I plan on really getting into it this weekend. Thanks for mentioning it! We all should spend more time paying attention to the past


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I have been around long enough to know about Reinhard Bischof. In fact some club members had Lorelei dogs. I get the feeling that this is an unfamiliar name for many.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

George, I think it's so far back that many have lost the fact that his dogs are in so many pedigrees, but beyond that 5 generation pedigree that shows up on k9data.

I thought it was fun to read that his girl was the only golden retriever in Westminster back in the 1930's. Hard to believe it was ever that way once! I enjoyed seeing his dogs and wish their "type" was still seen in the show ring today.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I think two of his dogs were in my club way back.


----------

